# New Commuter!



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I've been commuting on my road bike lately since I changed my Volpe over to a dirt bike and although it's been nice riding a bike that fits me so perfectly and handles great I didn't like riding it through the muck and debris and cutting through traffic with it.

Enter the Soma.

I bought the frame/fork/seatpost from a buddy of ine who works at the LBS. Then I butchered my fixed (the thing was way too bg for me, and the track geometry was not very kind on my commute) for its cranks, wheel set (sure am glad I opted for the flip/flop) and front brake.

New BB, headset (it came with a headset but was cheesed up, threw in a loose ball Aheadset), singulator, stem, bars and the rack and panniers from my Volpe and she was set.

Whaddya think?


ps: the seat is way too low... it needs to come up at least an inch.





joe


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweetness. What size tires are you running on it?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Word!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

What's your commute like?


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Sweetness. What size tires are you running on it?



I'm running 23's right now. I'll need a new front brake to run anything wider, but I might as well use what I've got for now... these tires still have a good amount of rubber left on them, no need to let them sit around.

It'll be tough I think to work fenders in there. the ones I have are made for a cross bike, though I assume they make much thinner and lower profile ones for use on road bikes. But it's summer time (basically) out here in So. Cal. so I won't need to worry about that for a while.





joe


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Pablo said:


> What's your commute like?



My commute to work is pretty easy: 8 miles, flat, and most of it can be done on a MUT.

I can follow main roads and it's only about 5 miles or so, but I'd rather no deal with all the traffic. And when you take the lights in to consideration it takes about the same time to get there.

But I don't have a vehicle right now, so this is all I've got. It's tough without a car in OC, but with the panniers I won't have to rely on catching my roommate on his way to Trader Joe's, I can just hit one up on my way home from work.




joe


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice ride.

A bit surprised you got the seat too low - a tape measure and notepad makes that kinda stuff a lot easier....


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Doesn't commuting by bicycle just make you feel good?

I love pulling up on my bike and parking right in front at work.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Nice ride.
> 
> A bit surprised you got the seat too low - a tape measure and notepad makes that kinda stuff a lot easier....



When I gave it a spin after building it I hadn't tightened down the seat post totally and it slipped. I remembered to tighten it afterwards, but in that time I'd had a few gin and tonics, so I didn't remember to raise it back up 






joe


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

messyparrot said:


> Doesn't commuting by bicycle just make you feel good?
> 
> I love pulling up on my bike and parking right in front at work.



Tell me about it. Here's my parking spot... right in my office:




joe


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

That's pretty sweet, Joe.

For fenders you could go with wood ones from River City Bicycles in Portland. That way you can cut the front into two parts; one goes in front of the brake, the other part goes behind it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice photos, I really like the third.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I like those wooden fenders, DrRoebuck- very cool. Does anyone else make something similar that separates like that for low-clearance situations?

Nice bike, JoeDaddio!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice! Chicks dig singlespeeds :thumbsup: 


// who's Amos?


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Nice! Chicks dig singlespeeds :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> // who's Amos?



So long as they don't cry I think I'll be okay....



There's something about the buzz of an ACS freewheel that brings me back to my glory days as a BMX super star.





joe


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

you start alot of threads

/ you're seat's too low
//i'd hit it
///the chain pic is awesome.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

nice bike. are those REI panniers?


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

blackhat said:


> nice bike. are those REI panniers?



Yup. they're these: http://www.rei.com/product/749150?vcat=REI_SEARCH

But apparently they changed the color....

They work well and hold a ton of stuff. But I haven't had the opportunity yet to test how waterproof they actually are.




joe


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> // who's Amos?


I hear he's famous. 

/nice bike, Joe.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I hear he's famous.
> 
> /nice bike, Joe.


Now Amos Moses was a Cajun 
He lived by himself in the swamp 
He hunted alligator for a living 
He'd just knock them in the head with a stump


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Becky said:


> I like those wooden fenders, DrRoebuck- very cool. Does anyone else make something similar that separates like that for low-clearance situations?


Not that I know of. You can get clip on fenders from Planet Bike or SKS, but they won't have the front part (and they're the suckage).


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

odd... thought I posted a link to SKS Raceblade Fenders....


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

You did, but in the thread in the Lounge..... noob.


I'm not sure how I'd like those... it may not rain a lot here but there are always gobs of nastyness laying in dirty, oily water that like to splash up on my legs... I think I want full fenders.





joe


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Aye N V U.

Noice!


----------



## gowencm (Mar 4, 2007)

I have the planet bike speedez - just like the sks raceblades, just a hair cheaper - and I love them, but I was coming from no fenders at all. They make a huge difference, but I do still get some crap on my feet and the back of my legs, and if the rain's coming down hard, my feet get nice and soggy. If you have no other option, the speedez type fenders are a great product that work well, but I'd say if you can, find a work around to get full coverage.

oh, and that's a sweet setup, enjoy.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

That's a very nice lookin' bike you have there.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice. I ALMOST bought a Smoothie when shopping for a new bike. The Soma frames a very nice.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet. I thought the Smoothie ES used long-reach brakes? If so, there should be plenty of room for regular fenders. I use SK RaceBlades and they work fine for me, although we don't get many rainy days in NC. I like being able to take them off when I don't need them, and snap them back on when conditions warrant. Takes only a couple minutes.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Sweet. I thought the Smoothie ES used long-reach brakes? If so, there should be plenty of room for regular fenders. I use SK RaceBlades and they work fine for me, although we don't get many rainy days in NC. I like being able to take them off when I don't need them, and snap them back on when conditions warrant. Takes only a couple minutes.



It's actually a Smoothie... it's one of the mis-labeled ones they were selling on the cheap last year.

I forgot to mention that  



joe


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

you should try the raceblade XL's. I used them for a couple months on my surly and was more impressed with them than I'd anticipated. 
do you have any heel strike issues with those panniers on the short(ish) stays?


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

blackhat said:


> you should try the raceblade XL's. I used them for a couple months on my surly and was more impressed with them than I'd anticipated.
> do you have any heel strike issues with those panniers on the short(ish) stays?



I'll check em out, for sure.

As far as heel strike: yeah, it's a little bit of an issue. But I have giant feet. I wear a 50, and even with the cleat pretty far back I hit it on occasion. If I ride with me feet flat I hit the panniers. So long as I keep my toes pointed down just a tad I don't have any issues.




joe


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

JoeDaddio said:


> As far as heel strike: yeah, it's a little bit of an issue. But I have giant feet. I wear a 50, and even with the cleat pretty far back I hit it on occasion. If I ride with me feet flat I hit the panniers. So long as I keep my toes pointed down just a tad I don't have any issues.


Jeebus dude, that's a calf cramp waiting to happen.

Go here and buy the first item on the page. $13.

















\


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Jeebus dude, that's a calf cramp waiting to happen.
> 
> Go here and buy the first item on the page. $13.



Yeah... like I'm going to take pannier advice from you... how many screws did you lose out on the mean streets of LA with you awesome new pannier? 

ps: I think I may invest in something like that. Thanks 









joe


----------

